
92,857 BTC (1,092,603,630 USD) transferred from unknown wallet to unknown wallet - seibelj
https://twitter.com/whale_alert/status/1291395650421219330
======
RandomBacon
I doubt businesses like it when others can see their financial transfers.

In other news: An unknown amount of Monero was transfered from an unknown
wallet to an unknown wallet.

------
stevewodil
>I'm not sure why we keep doing this.

>This is not a Xapo wallet anymore, this is a BitGo custodial wallet for
Bitstamp's cold storage that was migrated October 2019 and you can trace the
coins from there.

------
jtsiskin
A billion dollars controlled by a single private key. Makes me nervous to even
think about. I wonder how it’s sharded/backed up/secured.

It’s worth it for an attacker to spend a million dollars for a 0.1% chance of
stealing access.

~~~
dkdk8283
A company I know of uses modified laptops across multiple locations and each
one has a shard of the key.

Chipsets are removed. Disabling all USB / bluetooth / ethernet / sound / etc.
I dont recall the exact details but apparently there is a market for devices
like this.

------
webgoat
What's the point in using a decentralized exchange medium if you're ultimately
storing your money in a centralized exchange and giving them nearly the same
level of power over your money as a bank?

------
Tycho
Is it possible to securely transfer bitcoin offline?

Like if someone hands you a thumb drive and says “this contains a key for a
$1m wallet”, you don’t know if they kept a copy of the key. But is there some
mechanism whereby it could be guaranteed that you have the only copy?

~~~
baobabKoodaa
No, if the transfer is offline, there can be no guarantees that the same
person didn't try to double spend by transferring the same funds to someone
else (unless you involve a trusted third party).

~~~
olliej
I assume the question is “can you do all the transaction signing offline”
before actually posting it.

E.g.

1\. Pull current BTC hash/tree/whatever-is-needed-in-a-transaction copy onto
usb stick

2\. Transfer that data to machine with account key via a usb stick or some
other connection that has no external communication

3\. Use that information to generate the transaction

4\. Copy the transaction to the connected machine - a photo of the transaction
text on screen even :)

5\. Push the transaction out

6\. Destroy the intermediate storage devices

Would that work?

~~~
coreblocks
That’s basically what a hardware wallet like ledger or trezor is.

~~~
lozf
Unless the seed was used elsewhere / in another similar device.

------
biolurker1
Probably exchange to exchange cold wallets etc

~~~
olliej
Yeah how much do the big exchanges manage?

------
ramblerman
Is the USD valuation really correct though? I doubt anyone could sell that
amount, and not affect the exchange rate drastically.

------
nikolay
Time to cash in from the recent pump & dump?

------
mensetmanusman
Trying to liquify that into dollars all at once would show the world how
valuable BTC really is.

------
doonesbury
Ok but what'd they do with rest of it?

------
dr_dshiv
Putin?

~~~
nickthemagicman
It's deff some oligarch or major business entity.

~~~
valuearb
Satoshi Nakamoto!

~~~
freemint
Definitiv not. We know what coins are Sakamotos and if they moved the news
would be bigger.

